
Buster: Captcha Solver for Humans - luu
https://github.com/dessant/buster
======
bruhmoment
The modern implementation of reCaptcha is quite possibly the worst plague of
the internet. If you're using Tor or any non chrom*-based browser, you're out
of luck. Piece of garbage really should have been decommissioned by now.

~~~
od1nos
Exactly, when I'm on firefox with PRF on it won't even allow me to attempt the
audio captcha. I don't see how this add-on works for anyone with even the most
basic tracking protection.

~~~
vezycash
I have the full tracking protection on Firefox and it works perfectly.

Before I found the extension on HN a few months ago, I hated recaptcha. Every
site using cloudflare was pain in the ass.

Not only does it make 1-click validations possible, it slashes the number of
recaptcha requests (for me).

It's only failed me once. Google said I was using automates captcha solvers.
Went offline for a while and voila.

------
dessant
Hi, I'm the author of the extension. If you have some experience with machine
learning and you'd like to contribute to the project, please get in touch by
opening an issue.

The long-term goal is to sample the user's behavior and maintain an offline
model for mouse movements and keyboard navigation. Highlighting likely matches
in the visual challenge should also be possible to aid people with
disabilities, when they are blocked from accessing the audio challenge [1].

[1]
[https://github.com/w3c/apa/issues/25](https://github.com/w3c/apa/issues/25)

------
A2017U1
As a long term user I really don't want this to become popular and inevitably
crushed. Let it flourish in the shadows.

~~~
ferdek
Shhh.... don't upvote this submission ;)

------
mamon
Doesn't that mean that Captcha as a concept has run its course? Original idea
was that humans are better at this kind of tasks than machines, but it seems
it's other way around now.

~~~
hoffs
Not really, this only uses speech recognition but it can't do images.

~~~
vageli
> Not really, this only uses speech recognition but it can't do images.

Neither can blind people. I think there would be legal repercussions (in the
US at least) if Google effectively walled off the internet to visually
impaired people.

------
miki123211
This might be so huge for accessibility. I know, that's what audio captchas
are for, but, dear Google, not everyone speaks English, you know?

------
miyuru
I think this is based on paper by University of Maryland [1] It uses the same
concept to solve recaptcha[2]

[1]
[http://uncaptcha.cs.umd.edu/papers/uncaptcha_woot17.pdf](http://uncaptcha.cs.umd.edu/papers/uncaptcha_woot17.pdf)

[2]
[https://github.com/ecthros/uncaptcha2/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/ecthros/uncaptcha2/blob/master/README.md)

------
Moter8
My take on this: The only thing this will do is make Google either remove the
audio captchas or make them super difficult to solve, even for us humans.

~~~
chatmasta
Is there some ADA regulation that requires them to include audio captcha for
users with disability?

------
cbluth
Thanks for this! I am also very irritated when they disable paste in password
fields. Enough to drive me batty.

~~~
heyoni
There’s an extension called “don’t fuck with paste” on chrome for that.

~~~
RunningDroid
It's also available for Firefox.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/don-t-fuck-
wi...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/don-t-fuck-with-paste)

------
osharav
"For my birthday I got a humidifier and a de-humidifier... I put them in the
same room and let them fight it out." \--Steven Wright

